# Bruar - 4 Month Old Puppy - Portion Size



## Ingleside10 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello,

New to this forum and was looking for some advice.

Our dog, Bruar, is now 4 months and is on three meals of Purina puppy kibble a day, what portion size should he be getting in grams? Should we be putting him on two meals a day instead?

Thanks.


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Ingleside10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to this forum and was looking for some advice.
> 
> ...


Our puppy will be 5 mos. in a few weeks. Our vet told me at her 4 mos. check up she should be eating 1/2 to 3/4 cups a day...told us to feed her breakfast and dinner and that we should use treats in the afternoon to supplement because she will learn to obey quicker if she is hungry for a treat. We were feeding her Kirkland brand puppy food and switched to Wellness, a grain free food we heard works well for Cockapoo. Hope this helps.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm afraid I can't tell you how much as each brand of kibble can be different, I am presuming there is guidelines on the packaging? I didn't stick to the amount it said on the bag though, Just kept an eye on how my dog looked and felt (sorry not the easiest advice to follow I know!) he was very lively, obviously burnt it off quick and ate more than the pack suggested without putting too much weight on.


----------

